# [red] instalando adsl (solucionado)

## ZenPiPerS

Hola.

Después de una larga espera ya dispongo de adsl(rural) para mi número de teléfono, pero no consingo instalarla en mi gentoo.

Dispongo de un router-módem monopuerto conectado a la tarjeta de red del pc.

Primero comprobé que el sistema detectaba la tarjeta de red:

```
eth0      Link encap:UNSPEC  HWaddr 63-00-20-ED-00-68-E0-66-00-00-00-00-00-00-00-00

          UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:14 errors:6 dropped:6 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 b)  TX bytes:4648 (4.5 Kb)

ppp0      Link encap:Point-to-Point Protocol

          inet addr:80.103.34.116  P-t-P:62.36.192.21  Mask:255.255.255.255

          UP POINTOPOINT RUNNING NOARP MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:3 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:4 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:3

          RX bytes:66 (66.0 b)  TX bytes:87 (87.0 b)

```

Luego instalé pppoe y configuré la conexión con pppoe-setup.

```

ETH='eth0'

USER='***************'

PASS='********'

DEMAND=yes

DNS1=80.58.61.250

DNS2=80.58.61.254

FIREWALL=NONE
```

Timofónica me suministra una ip por dhcp así que instale dhcpcd, pero al ejecutar  dhcpcd eth0 me dice lo siguiente:

```
dhcpcd eth0

Error, eth0: timed out
```

```
cat /etc/conf.d/net

iface_eth0="dhcp"

#iface_eth1="dhcp"

#iface_eth2="dhcp"

#iface_eth3="dhcp"

#iface_eth4="dhcp"

```

Al ejecutar pppoe-start no hace nada ni devuelve ningún error.

Nosé que estoy haciendo mal o que me falta por hacer.

Un Saludo!

----------

## elKano

El router modem no está en tu pc, asi que no creo que necesites pppoe para nada. Tu PC se conecta a una red interna (compuesta por él mismo y el modem) que a su vez está conectada a internet.

Lo único que necesitas hacer es configurar /etc/conf.d/net (teniendo en cuenta tu conexión, basta que lo dejes vacío, pues por defecto usa dhcpc  :Smile: ), escribir ambas dns en /etc/resolv.conf (aunque tampoco creo que lo necesites, pues el router y dhcpcd deberían ocuparse de ello), y levantar el interfaz:

```

# /etc/init.d/net.eth0 start

```

Si no existe /etc/init.d/net.eth0, crealo como enlace simbólico a /etc/init.d/net.lo :

```

# ln -s /etc/init.d/net.lo /etc/init.d/net.eth0

```

----------

## ZenPiPerS

Hola elKano, muchas gracias  por tu aclaración  :Wink: 

He estado probando y...

```
/etc/init.d/net.eth0 start

 * Starting eth0

 *   You are using a deprecated configuration syntax for eth0

 *   You are advised to read /etc/conf.d/net.example and upgrade it accordingly

 *   Bringing up eth0

 *     dhcp

 *       Running dhcpcd ...

Error, eth0: timed out 
```

Mi /etc/conf.d/net está vacio, 

```
iface_eth0="dhcp"

#iface_eth1="dhcp"

#iface_eth2="dhcp"

#iface_eth3="dhcp"

#iface_eth4="dhcp"

```

he revisado el net.example pero me pierdo entre tanta opción, algún ejemplo de vuestros /etc/conf.d/net?

¿Que debería poner?

Un Saludo!

----------

## x86

hola, 

El contenido de mi /etc/conf.d/net

```

config_eth0=( "dhcp" )

dhcp_eth0="nodns nontp nonis"

```

Salu2!

----------

## ZaPa

Hola, por lo que he leido parece que no tienes una buena configuración para tu tarjeta de red no es así? . Bueno, quizás te facilite más la vida instalar gnome-network-admin que con un par de clicks te lo configura todo y puedes funcionar a las 1000 maravillas.

Mirate este howto.

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-553538.html?sid=68ce5b21d1215e169a3c7bdd42330559

Saludos.

Ya nos cuentas como te ha ido.

----------

## Theasker

y para kde?

----------

## ZaPa

Para kde lo mismito, te recuerdo que con escritorio gnome se pueden ejecutar aplicaciónes kde y con escritorio kde se pueden ejecutar aplicaciónes gnome.

Saludos.

----------

## Theasker

si claro pero te tienes q instalar todas las librerÃ­as para gnome. Para un programita pequeÃ±ito de gnome bajarÃ­a todo el gnome-base + librerias + el copÃ³n de la baraja con sus ratitos de compilaciÃ³n.

----------

## ZaPa

Si pero vale la pena esperar la verdad, network-admn es una utilidd muy pero que muy util.

Y bueno ZenPiPerS seguimos esperando tu respuesta para ver si has podido solucionar esto, saludos.

----------

## i92guboj

Un poco exagerado, ZaPa. Instalar gnome al completo para configurar tu red es como instalar kde completo para configurar LILO desde su panel de control. 

A fin de cuentas, recuerda que por completo, bueno, o eficaz que sea, no es más que una careta, y que todo lo que hace el programa está basado en utilidades de línea de comando, y puede ser realizado de forma más sencilla y sin tanto rodeo.

----------

## i92guboj

Yo, comprobaría primero que el modem/router tiene conexión con el exterior. Para esto tendrás que consultar el manual y mirar los leds del aparato. En caso afirmativo, consulta el manual para ver del aparato para ver si tiene algún tipo de configuración. Puede que necesites configurar el aparato para usar dhcp.

----------

## ZenPiPerS

Hola.

He dejado así el /etc/conf.d/net

```
cat /etc/conf.d/net

#iface_eth0="dhcp"

#iface_eth1="dhcp"

#iface_eth2="dhcp"

#iface_eth3="dhcp"

#iface_eth4="dhcp"

config_eth0=( "dhcp" )

dhcp_eth0="nodns nontp nonis"

```

pero me sigue diciendo lo mismo al intentar levantar eth0

```
/etc/init.d/net.eth0 start

 * Starting eth0

 *   Bringing up eth0

 *     dhcp

 *       Running dhcpcd ...

Error, eth0: timed out

```

El módem/router ya está configurado para usar dchp, y sí funcionan todos los leds, desde windows funciona correctamente. Otra cosa es que no sea compatible con linux, pues es el router cutre monopuerto que te "dan" los de telofónica. Ya no se por dónde mirar.

No tengo pensado instalar el gnome-network-admin por los motivos que comenta Theasker, me parece fuera de sí pero gracias por la info  :Wink: 

Un Saludo!

----------

## Neodraco

Olvidate del conf.d/net. Arranca gentoo, levanta la interfaz (ifconfig eth0 up), revisa que la interfaz está levantada (ifconfig eth0, tiene que poner UP y RUNNING) y si lo está, ejecuta dhcpcd eth0. Cuelga por aquí cualquier mensaje de error que obtengas por el camino. Si llegas hasta aquí, comprueba si tienes conexión con el router (ping [dirección_ip_del_route]) y si es así, con el exterior (ping www.google.es). Si puedes, muestra el resultado de la ejecución de cada comando.

----------

## ZenPiPerS

 *Neodraco wrote:*   

> Olvidate del conf.d/net. Arranca gentoo, levanta la interfaz (ifconfig eth0 up), revisa que la interfaz está levantada (ifconfig eth0, tiene que poner UP y RUNNING) y si lo está, ejecuta dhcpcd eth0. Cuelga por aquí cualquier mensaje de error que obtengas por el camino. Si llegas hasta aquí, comprueba si tienes conexión con el router (ping [dirección_ip_del_route]) y si es así, con el exterior (ping www.google.es). Si puedes, muestra el resultado de la ejecución de cada comando.

 

Amén!

Echo esto ya tengo conexión!  :Very Happy: 

Muchas gracias por vuestra ayuda  :Wink: 

Un Saludo!

----------

